# What size Pusher for a 50hp Compact Tractor



## bobcat21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a customer who has recently bought a Bobcat CT450 Tractor (50hp) and is looking at one of our Arctic Sectional snow pushers to put on it. He is interested in the LD10 which is a 10' model. This pusher weighs around 1700 pounds and will be mounted directly to the Loader. He is also putting on a Bobcat 3pt snow blower on the rear of this tractor which is around 700 pounds. The tractor and the loader will weigh around 5,800 pounds plus the blower. The tires are not currently filled but will be and im not sure what kind of weight we will be dealing with there. I personally think the 8' box is a better fit for this tractor. Even then the Sectional LD8 still weighs around 1400 pounds. Has anyone had any experience with a similar set-up? This is the first Pusher we have put on a tractor and are not too familiar with it. Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

that tractor is not big enough for that pusher, 8 foot is the max, and even then you are straining it, IMO I have a 8 foot pusher i built for our skid steer, 5000+ lb machine, it works, but it struggles sometimes, your tractor is not as heavy, and not as powerful as my skid, so i cant see this working out.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Way too heavy*



bobcat21;1138087 said:


> I have a customer who has recently bought a Bobcat CT450 Tractor (50hp) and is looking at one of our Arctic Sectional snow pushers to put on it. He is interested in the LD10 which is a 10' model. This pusher weighs around 1700 pounds and will be mounted directly to the Loader. He is also putting on a Bobcat 3pt snow blower on the rear of this tractor which is around 700 pounds. The tractor and the loader will weigh around 5,800 pounds plus the blower. The tires are not currently filled but will be and im not sure what kind of weight we will be dealing with there. I personally think the 8' box is a better fit for this tractor. Even then the Sectional LD8 still weighs around 1400 pounds. Has anyone had any experience with a similar set-up? This is the first Pusher we have put on a tractor and are not too familiar with it. Thanks


I would not go any bigger then 7.5 or 600 lbs if you can find one. (1700lbs) Thats one heck of amount of weight for a small tractor to handle.

Whats the real lifting cap. on the loader ?
Whats the tractor weight ?

Recommend adding soft-ride to the loader valves of your going to carry anything heavy..

Al


----------



## bobcat21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Loader lift capacity is 2700 pounds. Tractor will weigh around 6500 pounds plus the weight of the tires once they get filled.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

is that recommended lift, or tipping capacity?


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd go smaller, don't forget to realize 10' wide path of snow gets heavy real quick if plowing a parking lot etc.


----------



## bobcat21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Rated lift capacity (at bucket hinge pins) to Max height. Rated lift capacity at 20 inches in front of the bucket hinge pins is 2050 pounds.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

I would talk the customer into a blizzard or wide out mounted to the frame. I have heard bad stories of loader arms twisting from pusher boxes. There is a reason that you don't see many of them out there.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I had a Kubota 5030 and now a 5740 so it would be comparable tractor. I had a 6 ft pusher but it was 36 inches high and 36 inches deep so it was a bit bigger than the average compact pusher. I think I could have put a slightly larger pusher but I would not go over 8 ft and that's for sure. My tires were loaded and I had a 1000 lbs blower on the back and never had a problem with traction. I agree with the others that the 8 ft would be the max and perhaps 7 ft pusher would be safer.


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

Way to big if it is that heavy. will it lift the pusher or the pusher with snow. 2700 lbs seems like a lot for a 50 hp tractor imo. I have a JD 4120 43hp tractor. The lift capacity is 1250lbs around there. I have a 10 ft protec pusher that is actually for a large skidde it ways about 925 give or take, and it is a little bit to big. im afraid it is going to damage my loader over time. if i keep up with the snow every 2 inches it works pretty good any more or a long push and you run out of traction. Even with weight i have turf tires loaded with calcium. there is a pic of it in my album


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

specs from bobcats web site copy n past

Emissions Tier (EPA) Interim Tier 4 
Gross HP 49 HP 
Number of Cylinders 4 
Operating Weight 3935 lbs 
Travel Speed 16.5 mph 
Travel Speed - Reverse 11.2 mph 
3-Point Hitch Category 1 
Lift Capacity at 24" behind Lift Point 1870 lbs 
Rear PTO System Independent 
Rear PTO - RPM 540 
PTO HP 38 HP 
Mid PTO - RPM 2000 
Fuel Tank 11.9 gal 
Length 134.3 in 
Width 69 in 
Height 95.5 in 
Ground Clearance 14 in 
Turning Radius 132 in 
Wheelbase 73.8 in


----------



## ManAtArms (Jan 15, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1138158 said:


> is that recommended lift, or tipping capacity?


Newbie Here...

Buckwheat, it's my experience that tractors are not usually rated with tipping capacity, like a SS or CTL is....they're usually rated for x amount of weight at the pins or at midpoint of the bucket...that is usually their absolute lifting capacity. Pound for pound, skids can usually (but not always) lift more than a tractor, but are more "tippy" if you ask me. I guess another way of putting it...most skids have the power to lift enough to tip themselves...alot of tractors can't...they just won't lift it.

-Mark


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Either way, I was concerned with the numbers he was throwing around, 2000 lbs is a lot on a light machine like that


----------



## bobcat21 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/tractor_implements/specs/front-end_loader

Here are the specs from Bobcat's website. The tractor will unload a 2400 pound pallet of salt. picking up the Pusher is not a concern. Pushing it is. Thanks for your help.


----------

